# What $566 of MAC looks like...



## lethaldesign (Jan 16, 2008)

So... I spent alot of money & time at MAC last Friday checking out the N Collection. I seriously love all the shadows, they are super easy to work with & the perfect neutrals, IMO. ANYWAY... this isn't all of MY stuff, over half of it was for a CP for a friend. But here it is.... in all its glory!


















HAUL INCLUDED:
Light Flush MSF x3
Warmed MSF x2
Remotely Grey e/s x2
Neutral Pink e/s x2
Modest Tone e/s x2
Nanogold e/s x2
Rich Flesh e/s x2
Dark Edge e/s x2
2N l/s
3N l/s x2
4N l/s x2
1N l/g
2N l/g
Real Desire l/g
Classic Dame l/s
Sublime Culture c/l
Rocker n/p x2
Hyper Chic l/g
Soft Pout l/s
Pave Sheerspark Powder
213 Brush (not pictured)


Is it silly that I feel powerful having all of this brand new MAC in my position at one time???


----------



## ancilla (Jan 16, 2008)

woooooooow, that is fun to look at


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 16, 2008)

Speechless....
whoa, that is some haulage!!
At first glance I was yelling at my computer, "noooo... get those lipglasses out of their boxes for me!!" until I realized you said a lot of this was a CP.

Enjoy. Jealous.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wish I had $566 for m/u! Nice haul!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 16, 2008)

wow thats alot of money but it doesnt look like $500 worth does it? lol


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 16, 2008)

That is some gorgeous $566 worth of MAC!   It looks so pretty!!  ::now I stare longingly at the screen::  Enjoy your share!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_wow thats alot of money but it doesnt look like $500 worth does it? lol_

 
*lol* It looked like more in the bag... but that just goes to show how quickly these little babies add up!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice haul, and very pretty to look at, especially Light Flush.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 17, 2008)

Enjoy your haulage!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 17, 2008)

wow, is it wrong i felt a tingle in my ladybits from this Mac-orgasm? lol great haul


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, that's mega-haulage right there! I was salivating over those light flush msfs. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW!





:​I love this collection! It’s good to see other people like it too.  I wish I could have gotten back-ups for everything I purchased.

Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2008)

woow! great haul!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 17, 2008)

ITA on the shadows.  I love them all so much more than I even thought I would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_wow thats alot of money but it doesnt look like $500 worth does it? lol_

 


Thats the same thing I thought, I was expecting to see a larger haul even though this is a great group!!! It sure is fun being able to buy a whole collection like that


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 17, 2008)

Hoyl crap!! Enjoy your haul :0


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow- Enjoy!


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_wow, is it wrong i felt a tingle in my ladybits from this Mac-orgasm? lol great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


hahaha not wrong at all!
we're in the same boat


----------



## Blyss (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow... thats a lot.  Enjoy your haul


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 20, 2008)

One day ima be rich and blow out that much money at MAC in one session!!!!!!!! mwuah aha hha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa,lol


----------



## astronaut (Jan 20, 2008)

The MA must have loooovvved you!

I'd love to have the feeling of being a celebrity, rich, or having a sugar daddy (AHhahahah!) just so I can go into MAC and carelessly buy EVERYTHING


----------



## clamster (Jan 20, 2008)

warmed MSF is AMAZING! I love it, enjoy your AWESOME haul~


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 21, 2008)

I LOVE your collection, especially the eye shadows! I went nuts seeing them all at once!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, that's one great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Jot (Jan 21, 2008)

wow! now that is a haul. bet it felt great x


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 24, 2008)

im jealous! enjoy!


----------



## anaibb (Jan 24, 2008)

Not silly at all dear! That's exactly how Ifeel when I haul at MAC!


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh you bet me! I had a $480 MAC Haul of the N Collection. Also for my friends too. But when I opened the box i was like WOWWWWWEEEE.


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

Good lord I want!!! You've got me salivating! hahaha I want to go back for a Light Flush backup and some of the shadows!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 25, 2008)

wish i was your friend getting some of this makeup.


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 25, 2008)

dang girl!!!  that's a HAUL & then some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think i'll be spending that much with fafi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or maybe not.  but awesome haul.


----------



## JessicaDarling (Jan 27, 2008)

wowza!


----------

